# Meetings > Workshops >  WORKSHOPS MikroTik RoutesOS

## jntou

*ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ ΣΕ WORKSHOPS*

Μετά από ένα χρόνο αδράνειας σε τέτοιες δραστηριότητες είπαμε να ξαναρχίσουμε.  ::   ::  


Την Τετάρτη στις 14:00 στο ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ κτίριο Ε αίθουσα 24 (Ε24) θα γίνει μια παρουσίαση για MikroTik RouterOS

Θα έχουμε 4 router board ώστε να γίνει βήμα – βήμα όλη η διαδικασία.

Η παρουσίαση θα γίνει από τον Μιχάλη (mojiro) και βέβαια θα τον ευχαριστήσουμε εκ των προτέρων. (ευχαριστούμε Μιχάλη).  ::   ::  

Και μία παράκληση, έχουμε σκοπό κάθε Τετάρτη ή Παρασκευή απόγευμα να γίνετε κάποια παρουσίαση, όποιος έχει όρεξη και ελεύθερο χρόνο ας προγραμματίσει μια παρουσίαση. (Να μπει πρόγραμμα)
Ακούω προσφορές.  ::   ::  

Άντε να μαθαίνουμε καλύτερα και εμείς και να κεντρίζουμε νέο αίμα (φοιτητές) για το χόμπι μας.

Α όταν γίνεται Παρασκευή θα ακολουθεί και πάρτι μπριζόλα τώρα που ανοίγει ο καιρός στην ταράτσα του εργαστηρίου.  ::   ::  

Φιλικά 
Γιάννης

----------


## bedazzled

Η χαρά του acoul τα workshops !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

_Γιάννη διόρθωσε τον τίτλο της αρχικής δημοσίευσης._

----------


## pkent79

Γιάννη,

Ανακοίνωσε το και στην Ηλέκτρα γιατί ποιός πρόλαβε ή θα προλάβει να δει τα χαρτιά στο κτίριο Ε;

----------


## jntou

“Γιάννη διόρθωσε τον τίτλο της αρχικής δημοσίευσης.”

Acoul , πολλοί θα το δούνε λίγοι θα το καταλάβουν.  ::   ::   ::  


“pkent79” κάντο εσύ, ξέχασα τον κωδικό μου στο side

----------


## aristos87

Πήγα και γώ σήμερα αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να κάτσω όλη την ωρα μιας και 4-6 είχα εργαστήριο και έπρεπε να φύγω.. Πολύ ωραίο να γίνονται τετοιες εκδηλώσεις μέσα στο ΤΕΙ...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Κανένα κονε δεν υπάρχει από το ΤΕΙ για το the real thing? από το AWMN περιμένουμε να κανουμε? Γιατί δεν φέρνουμε τον κόσμο εδώ...?

Αχ ακόμα αναπολώ εκείνα τα χρόνια του βορά που μας είχαν αφήσει στην reception ένα κάρο sg και sun για να παίζουμε κατά τα fag break  ::  Αχχχ Ελλάς ίσε μπελάς...

Πάλι καλά... μπράβο Mojo  ::

----------


## mojiro

τι κονέ θες;  ::   ::

----------


## Candlemass

Μήπως υπάρχει σε video αυτό το workshop; Δεν το είδα εγκαίρως ώστε να έρθω...  ::

----------

